

Show HN: Hand-bound Custom Journals - jpamorgan
http://thepaperpiper.com/?s=hackernews

======
trebor
I like the idea, but how about a ballpark idea on what it'd cost? Your site
says nothing about price.

~~~
jpamorgan
You're totally right! I'm working on it. Need to make the purchase page flow
well with the site design.

